# Dior prices Hawaii?



## Chanel0524

Hi, can anyone help with info on dior Hawaii pricing? Is it really 20-25% less than mainland?
Thanks


----------



## Karita99

I just came back from hawaii! The prices were more like 10% less, BUT they also didn't charge sales tax at Ala Moana store! Let me know if you need a store contact and happy shopping!


----------



## nekostar0412

I shop with an SA there remotely, and in my experience, Dior pricing in Hawaii is 10% off most handbags, SLGs, costume jewelry. RTW and shoes are regular price.


----------



## ardenp

nekostar0412 said:


> I shop with an SA there remotely, and in my experience, Dior pricing in Hawaii is 10% off most handbags, SLGs, costume jewelry. RTW and shoes are regular price.


Does the Hawaii store ship to mainland, or are you located outside US?


----------



## Chanel0524

Karita99 said:


> I just came back from hawaii! The prices were more like 10% less, BUT they also didn't charge sales tax at Ala Moana store! Let me know if you need a store contact and happy shopping!



Hi there! Yes, I would love the contact info. Does the store carry mainly all the same stock as mainland? Or do they carry any exclusives to the Asian market?
Thank you!


----------



## dove221

Please share your SA info as well! Going to Oahu next month-so excited!


----------



## dazedreamer

Is it possible to purchase from Hawaii store without being physically there?


----------



## marstar

If you do a phone order, they can only ship it to you. I tried to place an in-store order through the phone and told them my dad will pick it up for me later in the day. She told me I couldn't do that and that he had to physically go in and purchase it for me. Not sure if they'll give you Hawaii's discount/pricing for phone orders :/


----------



## Jaxholt15

I was pleasantly surprised when I purchased an LV Neverfull in Maui.  The bag normally costs $1540.00 and the price in Hawaii was $1320.00.  They only charged 4% tax.


----------



## opensesame

Jaxholt15 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when I purchased an LV Neverfull in Maui.  The bag normally costs $1540.00 and the price in Hawaii was $1320.00.  They only charged 4% tax.



Wow that’s surprising. I wonder why the price is lower in HI. Is it the same for other luxury brands?


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

dazedreamer said:


> Is it possible to purchase from Hawaii store without being physically there?


Yes, I purchased my saddle wallet from Hawaii via text but I'm in California. I had to pay shipping and California tax though so it almost canceled out the discounted Hawaii pricing.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I believe most major designers offer lower prices in HI vs the mainland on bags but not necessarily on other items.  I read this is to compete with the Asian market.


----------



## brnicutie

I live in Honolulu and it's 10% off most luxury brands. The only two that are priced the same as the mainland are Cartier and Chanel. It still might be a tad bit cheaper since our tax is 4.7%. My SAs at LV, Prada, and Cartier are really good. Message me if you want their info.


----------



## tracyuhhtruong

I just heard from a member in one of the fb group that Dior doesn’t have discounts anymore. Do you know if they will still do sales tax or not?


brnicutie said:


> I live in Honolulu and it's 10% off most luxury brands. The only two that are priced the same as the mainland are Cartier and Chanel. It still might be a tad bit cheaper since our tax is 4.7%. My SAs at LV, Prada, and Cartier are really good. Message me if you want their info.


----------



## brnicutie

tracyuhhtruong said:


> I just heard from a member in one of the fb group that Dior doesn’t have discounts anymore. Do you know if they will still do sales tax or not?


I live here, so I always pay Hawaii tax which is 4.7%. I’m not sure how they calculate tax for non-residents.


----------



## tracyuhhtruong

brnicutie said:


> I live here, so I always pay Hawaii tax which is 4.7%. I’m not sure how they calculate tax for non-residents.


Do you possibly have an SA at dior at Ala Moana shopping mall?


----------



## Baggal113

Karita99 said:


> I just came back from hawaii! The prices were more like 10% less, BUT they also didn't charge sales tax at Ala Moana store! Let me know if you need a store contact and happy shopping!


Hi! I’m going to Hawaii in a couple of weeks and was wondering you could share your SA contact info? Would you recommend I book an appointment? Thank you!


----------



## Baggal113

I’m going to Hawaii soon and was hoping to someone can share their Dior, Chanel and Hermes SA contact info with me? Much appreciate!


----------



## jtln

Karita99 said:


> I just came back from hawaii! The prices were more like 10% less, BUT they also didn't charge sales tax at Ala Moana store! Let me know if you need a store contact and happy shopping!



hi! Would you be able to share the contact info of tour SA as well?


----------



## someonelikeyou

Karita99 said:


> I just came back from hawaii! The prices were more like 10% less, BUT they also didn't charge sales tax at Ala Moana store! Let me know if you need a store contact and happy shopping!



Would you be able to share your Dior Ala Moana SA contact information please? Thanks!


----------



## dove221

Michelle is super nice but she is not at the Ala Moana store- 808-926-1947. She is at the store on Kalakaua Ave.


----------



## beyondbeing

Karen at the Ala Moana is very nice too.  Her contact info: 917-412-5152
I visited the store just now, and was informed that the boutique will be charging sales tax very soon....


----------



## closetluxe

beyondbeing said:


> I visited the store just now, and was informed that the boutique will be charging sales tax very soon....


My friend just came back from Hawaii.  She was told that starting this month Dior will be charging sales tax.  Can anyone else share more info when this will actually happen?  I'm planning to be in Hawaii from 8/16-8/23 and I finally will be taking the plunge and getting a My Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

closetlux said:


> My friend just came back from Hawaii.  She was told that starting this month Dior will be charging sales tax.  Can anyone else share more info when this will actually happen?  I'm planning to be in Hawaii from 8/16-8/23 and I finally will be taking the plunge and getting a My Lady Dior.


I suggest calling the boutique and asking. If it occurs before your trip, then you can always pay for the bag over the phone first at the tax free price, and then pick up the bag when you arrive. This way, you can secure a better price.


----------



## closetluxe

Can I do this with no purchase history?


----------



## averagejoe

closetlux said:


> Can I do this with no purchase history?


You should be able to. They have been doing virtual appointments during the lockdown anyway so they're used to it.


----------



## kyckyc

Karita99 said:


> I just came back from hawaii! The prices were more like 10% less, BUT they also didn't charge sales tax at Ala Moana store! Let me know if you need a store contact and happy shopping!



Hi! I'll be headed to Maui + Oahu this weekend. Would love any SA info you have if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## Emily Yang

marstar said:


> If you do a phone order, they can only ship it to you. I tried to place an in-store order through the phone and told them my dad will pick it up for me later in the day. She told me I couldn't do that and that he had to physically go in and purchase it for me. Not sure if they'll give you Hawaii's discount/pricing for phone orders :/


I work for Dior but in a mainland flagship. I’m not positive if they’ll honor Hawaii prices via phone order but the shipping cost alone would be $60-100 since they really only offer 2nd day air. The money you’d save with a HI discount + your local tax + shipping fee would nearly be the same tbh


----------



## xoxogirlie

Hi,  can you please your Dior SA contact information. Thank you


----------



## Chanel0524

What if any is the discount still in Hawaii? Im so upset they changed it.


----------



## Lola24

Last I was in store it was about a 10% price difference and I believe no additional tax.  The lines have bee to annoying lately but I plan to try to go in again sometime soon.. I live right near the two stores in Honolulu.


----------



## geeitsangela

Does anyone have an SA for the store at Ala Moana? Thank you!


----------



## jencl3

Chanel0524 said:


> What if any is the discount still in Hawaii? Im so upset they changed it.


The prices are about 10% cheaper and no tax. I got my ABC lady Dior for $4300, retail is $4700+tax on mainland


----------



## geeitsangela

jencl3 said:


> The prices are about 10% cheaper and no tax. I got my ABC lady Dior for $4300, retail is $4700+tax on mainland


I was told they will be charging tax after this month


----------



## Maria333

I placed a phone order from mainland, prices are indeed 10% lower, but I was charged my state tax. It's still much cheaper 1) the 10% price difference 2) the tax base is lower, so the tax amount is lower.

An example with the Saddle bag for NJ, 6.625% tax: 
order from Hawaii is $3350 + $222 tax = $3572
vs. order online $3800 + $252 = $4052

Shipping is free for orders over $5000, otherwise it's $60.


----------



## platanoparty

I was curious if tax is now being charged if you shop on the island? Or are they only charging tax if they ship to mainland? Planning a trip and what to shop   I’m in california where state tax is very high, so I am wondering if it’s better to shop in Vegas or hawaii.


----------



## hmn002

platanoparty said:


> I was curious if tax is now being charged if you shop on the island? Or are they only charging tax if they ship to mainland? Planning a trip and what to shop   I’m in california where state tax is very high, so I am wondering if it’s better to shop in Vegas or hawaii.


Hi fellow Californian! I went to Dior Waikiki and was not charged tax bc it's duty free. I also ordered a bag bc I loved my SA so much and had it shipped home (I paid tax for that). Years ago, I bought a Chanel in Vegas and was shocked at the high taxes. My vote is Hawaii!


----------



## platanoparty

hmn002 said:


> Hi fellow Californian! I went to Dior Waikiki and was not charged tax bc it's duty free. I also ordered a bag bc I loved my SA so much and had it shipped home (I paid tax for that). Years ago, I bought a Chanel in Vegas and was shocked at the high taxes. My vote is Hawaii!


Thank you so much this is super informative!! I totally thought Vegas was tax free but I guess I was mistaken. For duty free, is it only in the duty free mall if you are flying internationally or it works at the boutique even if you are flying from mainland? Either way, I will wait until I can make it back to paradise aka Hawaii.  Thank you very much


----------



## Chanel0524

platanoparty said:


> I was curious if tax is now being charged if you shop on the island? Or are they only charging tax if they ship to mainland? Planning a trip and what to shop   I’m in california where state tax is very high, so I am wondering if it’s better to shop in Vegas or hawaii.



Las vegas charges tax.

Hawaii has 4.5% sales tax. Some stores have lower prices already, so the lower tax is an added benefit for us who live in CA with high sales tax. Items have to be purchased in store though [to get the lower tax]. If you have anything shipped, they would charge you your local sales tax.


----------



## lalame

Did the Waikiki duty free stores finally reopen? They were closed when I went last summer.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I was in Hawaii back in September and everything at Waikiki was open then!  I bought my small Lady Dior tax free for $4200 at the Waikiki boutique (10% off mainland price and no sales tax charged) - I had a bit of sticker shock at the time and worried it was an impulse buy - now I’m sooo glad I did considering the price is up to $5300  *and* I live in a state with 10% sales tax!!  Fewf!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

lalame said:


> Did the Waikiki duty free stores finally reopen? They were closed when I went last summer.



I was there a couple of weeks ago and the duty free stores haven’t reopened yet.


----------



## Chanel0524

ATLbagaddict said:


> I was in Hawaii back in September and everything at Waikiki was open then!  I bought my small Lady Dior tax free for $4200 at the Waikiki boutique (10% off mainland price and no sales tax charged) - I had a bit of sticker shock at the time and worried it was an impulse buy - now I’m sooo glad I did considering the price is up to $5300  *and* I live in a state with 10% sales tax!!  Fewf!




The small lady Dior- actually all of Dior- is hugely overpriced as is in my opinion. The audacity of them to have a price increase is ridiculous. Considering their resale value is horrendous lol.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Chanel0524 said:


> The small lady Dior- actually all of Dior- is hugely overpriced as is in my opinion. The audacity of them to have a price increase is ridiculous. Considering their resale value is horrendous lol.


I tend to think all luxury bags are way overpriced but doesn’t stop me from my addiction unfortunately lol  but I personally think Chanel is by far the worst offender, at least Dior has quality and attention to detail going for them - I do love the one Chanel bag I have but it has very clear construction flaws compared to my flawless little lady bag.

I also don’t really expect that brands themselves care about resale value when it comes to their pricing, since they want scarcity and exclusivity of their brand, which in turn drives demand. I would expect that Chanel likely hates the flood of bags on secondhand sites, even if they are priced (ridiculously) high. But I was also surprised at the pretty large price increase for the lady diors. I wonder if that means sales of them have been good lately. I personally would not buy one at the current over $5k price (over $4k was hard enough to swallow!) but we all have different price comfort zones of course  it is, no doubt, a beautiful bag!


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> I also don’t really expect that brands themselves care about resale value when it comes to their pricing, since they want scarcity and exclusivity of their brand, which in turn drives demand. I would expect that Chanel likely hates the flood of bags on secondhand sites, even if they are priced (ridiculously) high. But I was also surprised at the pretty large price increase for the lady diors. I wonder if that means sales of them have been good lately. I personally would not buy one at the current over $5k price (over $4k was hard enough to swallow!) but we all have different price comfort zones of course  it is, no doubt, a beautiful bag!



The Lady Dior continues to be Dior's best-selling bag. It is the style that has been around the longest, and Dior continues to invest in advertising the bag. While its resale value by percentage of its retail price is not as high as the Chanel classic flap, it has steadily been rising over the years. This speaks to the increased demand for the bag, thanks to its successful advertising and price positioning. Dior used to price their bags around Gucci when I first got into luxury around 2008-2010. The upscaling of Dior since then has been able to price the Lady Dior way above any comparable bag at Gucci. Currently, Gucci's higher-tier bags on the Canadian website are around the $4200 range (with the highest being the medium Diana tote at $5155). The medium Lady Dior is $7300 CAD, with the large size (comparable in size to the medium Diana) being $8000 CAD. In 2008, the Lady Dior was just $1900 CAD. This aggressive repositioning doesn't work for all brands, because sales can decrease if the prices don't match the consumer perception of the brand. It has been successful at Dior. 

Dior may not be considering resale value when it engages in a price increase, but it certainly helps the resale value of its bags. I've even noticed other styles from Galliano's time at Dior selling for much higher than before on the resale market, thanks to the increased demand for the Dior label.


----------



## hlzpenguin

geeitsangela said:


> Does anyone have an SA for the store at Ala Moana? Thank you!


Do you still need an SA from the Ala Moana store?


----------



## geeitsangela

hlzpenguin said:


> Do you still need an SA from the Ala Moana store?


no i don't, but thank you  appreciate it!


----------

